# Goats milk?



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Is goats milk ok in small portions?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've fed it several times, some loved it and some didn't.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Larry! Did they get side affects? Goats milk is lower in lactose, but it still has it in it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I gave the can stuff and added some water to it. In small amounts I think it will be ok.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I get whole goats milk with no additives (in a carton) because i cannot have cows milk for the same reason my hedgie can't.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I heard that it is used for hand-feeding baby hedgehogs.


----------

